# Help Identifying Male CRS



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

Does anyone have pictures of a male CRS? I'm trying to figure out the sex of my shrimp. I think I may have one male but I am not completely certain.

Any pics you can provide would be very helpful. 

Thanks,

Julie


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

ShrimpNow !!! - Content - Resource Library - Everything about the hobby - General Information about Invertebrates - Sexing of Crystal Red Shrimp


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Not a male, but a female picture










-John N.


----------



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks milalic and John for your help. One of my females has eggs and I've been trying to get a sense of the male to female ratio. It is more difficult to identify male and female CRS than cherries.


----------



## argblarg (Aug 10, 2006)

I can tell the difference only when there is a known female around I can compare it to. It seems to me like the males are skinnier and a little smaller.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

Like the link on top shows, if you look real close the shorter pair of antennae on the females are shorter then the shorter pair of antennae on the males. Very hard to see but a sure way to determine sex.


----------



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

I think I finally have them figured out it helps that three of my females are carrying eggs. If it wasn't for the longer antennae it would be even more difficult to distinguish.


----------



## Kenshin (Feb 26, 2007)

Usually male CRS have their heads tilt at a sharper angle and female CRS tend to be fat/chubby with their heads on a more horizontal level with their body.


----------

